# 3.0ghz custom gaming computer for sale



## Kyle (Sep 7, 2004)

*3.0ghz hyperthreading*

Xoxide Dreamer Case with:-(7) 80 mm fans and (2)120 MM fans 
with 450 watt power supply & temperature display
Pentium 4 HT Xtreme processor at 3.0 ghz
512 mb of corsair RAM 2x256mb Dual channeled
Radeon 9800 pro 128mb graphix card
Dell XPS motherboard at 800mhz FSB
80 gig HD 7200RPM with Windows XP pro edition
cd burner/ cd-rom dual drives
Creative soundblaster Live! 5.1 digital audio

*Games that come with it:*
Ravenshield
Farcry
Call of Duty
Max Payne 2
BattleField Vietnam

*Price:*1350 

Email me at krk1201@comcast.net


----------



## Praetor (Sep 7, 2004)

Put it in the proper section next time.
Thread moved.


----------



## rezinator2000 (Jan 12, 2005)

To expensive if you ask me. I could build the same one for less then half that. Also you can't overclock dell boards.


----------



## Noobie21 (Jan 15, 2005)

I will give u 500 for it.


----------

